# Project Pelagios



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2013)

Δεν μπορώ να αποτιμήσω (καλά καλά, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ακριβώς τι είναι) αυτό το πρότζεκτ Pelagios που, κατά την Ναυτεμπορική, εδώ, αποτελεί ένα _«Google Earth» για τον αρχαίο κόσμο_. Αν το βρείτε εσείς ενδιαφέρον, όμως...


----------

